# ما معني الأيكولوجية؟؟؟؟



## ال جواد (14 مارس 2007)

عذرا أيها الأصدقاء قد كلفت بعمل بحث عن الطاقة المتجددة وعند مناقشة البحث سألونى عن كلمة فيه وهى (الأيكولوجية) ولكنى حاولت تخمين معنى الكلمة أنقاذ للموقف .

أريد أن أعرف معنى لهذه الكلمة لتكون أجابتى دقيقة فى المرة القادمة رجاء المساعدة مع جزيل الشكر:81: :81: :81:


----------



## فاطمة الجزائر (14 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم يا أخ آل جواد

معنى الإكولوجبة: 
مكونة من كلمتين: إيكو أو eco و تعني البيئة و هي المكان الذي يحوي كل الكائنات الحية بما فيها الانسان و لوجيا أو logie و تعني علم.ولمعرفة تفاصيل اخرى حول الموضوع يمكنك طرح أي سؤال.

و الله ولي التوفيق.


----------



## lion1550 (14 مارس 2007)

Ecology بالانكليزية 
Экология بالروسي 
و تعني علم البيئة 

:63:


----------



## ال جواد (14 مارس 2007)

أشكرك على الرد على السؤال ياأخت فاطمة ولكنى سوف أصقل عليكى بهذا الطلب اذا كان معنى الاكولوجية هى علم البيئة فما معناها فى هذا المقطع :
(كما تمكنوا فعلا من استعمال غاز الهيدروجين كوقود للسيارات ومنه إلى صناعات أخرى. 
فبالاظافة إلى قيمته الايكولوجية فهو متوفر بكثرة في الطبقات الهوائية العليا للغلاف الجوي. كما يتم استخلاصه كيميائيا من الماء بطريقة غير مكلفة اقتصاديا. ) 
هذا جزء من البحث أريد معرفة معنى الاكولوجية هنا وجزاك الله خيرا......


----------

